# bekham tax regime - 183 days stay in spain



## rahulshri (Feb 6, 2021)

I am a software engineer and have joined a company here in barcelona this january.
All my paper work, like getting the NIE, social security, registration in public health care, getting a padron is done.
I have applied for the bekham tax regime. Due to the covid situation, I am planning to do work-from-my-home country till october this year.
If I return after october, I may not complete the requirement of 183 days stay in spain.
Is this requirement a rather strict one? 
Can I still consider myself eligible for bekham tax regime?


----------

